
On Kickstarter: TAG titanium is a multifunctional credit card – Ask Me Anything - throwaway81122
https://techama.com/tag-titanium-multifunctional-credit-card-ask-me-449031/
======
tonylemesmer
the size of a credit card, but not a credit card.

